# Good Lathe For A Starter



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Would like to get a lathe in the new year, would need to cut out metal objects, modify watch cases etc....

i need something that is as small as possible, i also may be taking the BHI course and they have recommended a 8MM one

Ive looked on the net and ive found mini lathes or micro lathes, i really want something small as i have a tiny place and would like it to be cheap as im unsure whether i will be able to spend the time on it.

any ideas, i know there are a few from china that come over.

Very general i know

but any help will be appreciated.

Thanks

Jonathan


----------



## stiff muckler (Aug 27, 2010)

Heavy case werk and fine pinion werk (particular staffing/pivots) are two extremes.

stiff thinks dat machine tools should have utility fur your entire career otherwise they were da poorly conceived original purchase.

Most "atellier" tools are "benchtop". Production machines are usually freestanding, weight hundreds of kgs and require industrial wiring. You need da lathe with tapered bearings in da tail/head stocks. With proper setup (provided your bed ist gut)you can "werk between da centers" without necessarily breaking small werk. Da Sherline/Taig/etc are challenged by dis activity. Even so, da PW staffs are cut on da Sherline. Da "urhmacher" and small benchtop machines are challenged in the amount of material you can remove per pass. Dis makes larger fabrication timeconsuming. Low torque, deflection and lack of screwcutting facility further limit der utility.

Da next concern: Do you need da mill as well? or even a 4th axis?

Recommendation: A conventional watchmaker lathe, with da complete set of chucks (including balloon) and da 3/4 jaw. If one is a availble dat a milling attachment is popularly available fur - it should be given preference. Da lathe should have cool bearings and da superior bed. If you have to buy da chucks - particular an obscure size/brand - you will have da additional frustration and possibly prohibitive expense.

stiff has done "high" werk on da Peerless but it is better on da Boley.

sm iiH!


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

stiff muckler said:


> Heavy case werk and fine pinion werk (particular staffing/pivots) are two extremes.
> 
> stiff thinks dat machine tools should have utility fur your entire career otherwise they were da poorly conceived original purchase.
> 
> ...


sorry lets say for more detailed pinoin work...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Don't you already have the basis for one???


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Don't you already have the basis for one???


how would i add to this, cant find its use at the moment? i.e. addons like unimat i had.


----------

